# Italian Deer



## braciola (Oct 22, 2008)

Italian deer






C&C are welcome

Valerio


----------



## O'Rork (Oct 22, 2008)

Best picture I have seen on here in quite a while. Great snap.


----------



## braciola (Oct 28, 2008)

2 more pictures;


----------



## iflynething (Oct 28, 2008)

That definately looks like an Italian deer! 

~Michael~



What is an Italian deer look like?


----------



## EricD (Oct 30, 2008)

Excellent captures!!


----------



## deanlewis (Oct 30, 2008)

Very nice set, love that last shot !!

Dean


----------



## Mickey (Oct 30, 2008)

She looks freaked out.  Great shots


----------

